# Big Bluegill



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

heyy youu guyyys........I cought some gill that are over 12in long.
I could not beleave the colors were even more briliant than when, 
you see them when thear young and shining. great days........


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You don't have to give specifics on location, but what were the conditions and what were you using for bait, etc.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

pictures???


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Some pictures please


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Mouthwatering information, please give us more!!!


----------



## crappie12 (Apr 10, 2004)

Any BG over 12 inches are monster gills!!! Ohio record is 12 3/4. All that you caught qualify for Fish Ohio Awards (Sunfish qualify at 9 inches). Check it out at http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/default.htm


----------

